# What's the FASTEST loading website?



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

I have a dial-up connection and I was looking for a page to set as my homepage. I use GOOGLE right now, because it loads pretty fast on my connection.

Is there any site that loads any faster? Or is Google about the best I can do?

Thanks

DAVID


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Dave

I don't want any web page to open every single time I get on the net. So I use a local page. About blank, is an example, although I made up my own HTML page. Sits on my hard drive.

Google is fast, like you said.

You might get a kick out of this
http://www.metitur.com/counter.html

sekirt


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Thanks.... WOW.... going to that site makes me "think" I have broadband...... lol Oh well, it's nice to daydream...... lol

Thank You

DAVID


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Nothing but a web bug at that site sekirt. 

I too have my own homepage I made because I can open up faster and do not need to be online.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey... try http://red.com  or http://purple.com ???


----------

